# Steam Summer Sale 2016: Wie zufrieden seid ihr? - Umfrage



## Matthias Dammes (2. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Summer Sale 2016: Wie zufrieden seid ihr? - Umfrage* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Summer Sale 2016: Wie zufrieden seid ihr? - Umfrage


----------



## Emke (2. Juli 2016)

Ich habe zwar bis jetzt nix gekauft, aber bin froh das Valve die Minigames diesmal weggelassen hat. Dank denen war immer der komplette Steamdienst überlastet.


----------



## LOX-TT (2. Juli 2016)

hab mir auch noch nix gekauft, hab den Sale nach den  ersten Tagen  sogar gänzlich vergessen fällt mir grad auf


----------



## Headbanger79 (2. Juli 2016)

Komm wohl dieses Mal auch glimpflich davon. Hab mir nur TW: Medieval 2 inkl. Add-On geholt, weil meine Disc-Version leider nicht mehr installierbar ist. Ansonsten hab ich jetzt nichts gesehen, was mich zum Kauf angespornt hätte.


----------



## Wynn (2. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mir Panzermadels geholt als ich den positiven Artikel bei PCGames sah und hatte 3 Stunden Spass - besonders als ich Breisgau einmarschierte und Jungfrauen opferte an Nordische Götter


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (2. Juli 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Panzermadels geholt als ich den positiven Artikel bei PCGames sah und hatte 3 Stunden Spass - besonders als ich Breisgau einmarschierte und Jungfrauen opferte an Nordische Götter



Der Entwickler hat schon die nächste Idee in Planung. 

Go! Go! Democratic People's Republic of Korea


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2016)

*- Tales from the Borderlands
- The Walking Dead: Michonne
- Remember Me
- The Force Awakens-DLC für Pinball FX2
- Dex
- Party Hard
- Death Rallye (Remake)*

Wird wohl auch dabei bleiben, bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## golani79 (2. Juli 2016)

Meine Wishlist ist um ein paar Titel gewachsen, aber gekauft hab ich bisher noch nichts.


----------



## McDrake (2. Juli 2016)

Eigentlich gabs schon einige Titel, die auf meiner Wunschliste sind. Bin aber inzwischen so weit, dass ich auch die liegen lasse, da ich zu viele Spiele von solchen Deal noch nie installiert, geschwiegen denn gespielt habe. 
Nönö.
Erst mal alles abarbeiten.


----------



## Worrel (2. Juli 2016)

Früher™ waren Steam Sales mal ein Happening, ein Ereignis, bei dem man dabei gewesen sein mußte. 
Da gab's in diversen Spielen Achievements, die man erledigt haben oder während des Sales erledigen mußte, um Items zu bekommen, mit denen man sich dann an der Gewinn Wand was aussuchen konnte, zB exklusive DLC Items oder Maps oder iirc sogar ein komplettes Spiel. Das war super motivierend und ich  hab sogar ein.zwei Billig Spiele fast ausschliesslich wegen dem Sale Achievement gekauft.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso das gerade für die F2P Sparte nicht mehr genutzt wird: zu den Sales habe ich am meisten in F2P Spiele reingeschaut (eben _wegen _den Achievements).

Leider ist der ehemals legendäre Steam Sale mittlerweile zu einem durchklickbaren Katalog ohne jedes eigene Charisma verkommen - keine Ahnung, wieso die so ein relativ einzigartiges kundenziehendes Konzept einfach komplett über den Haufen werfen ... 


Ach ja: Bisher gekauft: einen weiteren _Assassins Creed _Teil (IV) und das Spiel aus der Hölle: _Pony Island_


----------



## Gemar (2. Juli 2016)

Naja, es ist die Sache von Valve, wie sie Ihren Sale gestallten.
Langweilig und für alle fair oder eben abwechslungsreich und zeitraubend.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Juli 2016)

Hab mal teilgenommen. An sich finde ich Steam Sales toll, hab mir auch ein paar DLCs für RaceRoom gekauft, aber bisher keine neuen Spiele. Das Problem ist nicht das Budget oder dass es keine interessanten Angebote gibt. Ich hab nur einfach viel zu viel zu zocken und neue Spiele würde ich in den nächsten Monaten eh nicht spielen können + es steht demnächst der Release von Obduction und Dishonored 2 an, die defintiv dann erstmal Priorität haben. Running Gag: Und mit Witcher 3 bin ich auch noch nicht durch  Von daher werde ich mir, außer wenn mir irgendwas besonders ins Auge sticht, diesen Sommer wohl nichts mehr im Steam Sale kaufen.

*edit*

Und was die Sammelkarten angeht: Da man jetzt ne Handy-App braucht, um die Dinger zeitnah verkaufen zu können, interessieren die mich auch nicht mehr. Ansonsten hab ich die immer verkauft, was mir vor ein paar Jahren genug Geld gebracht hat, um mir Far Cry 3 zu kaufen.


----------



## TheSinner (2. Juli 2016)

Mein höchstqualifizierter Beitrag zum Thema diesjähriger Summer Sale:

meh.


----------



## Enisra (2. Juli 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Und was die Sammelkarten angeht: Da man jetzt ne Handy-App braucht, um die Dinger zeitnah verkaufen zu können, interessieren die mich auch nicht mehr. Ansonsten hab ich die immer verkauft, was mir vor ein paar Jahren genug Geld gebracht hat, um mir Far Cry 3 zu kaufen.



genau das nervt auch tierisch, vorallem wenn man kein Handy hat...
Nur weil einige CS Kiddys zu doof sind ihr Zeug beieinander zu halten

und nja, nachdem die Flashsales weg sind und es unterm Jahr die Deals gibt, ist der Summersale auch eher witzlos geworden


----------



## SnakeP (2. Juli 2016)

Die besten Erinnerungen an einen Steam Sale habe an den ersten Weihnachtssale 2011. ich glaube das war auch der erste Steam Sale überhaupt. Es gab tägliche Aufgaben in verschiedenen Spielen, jeden Tag andere Spiele und man konnte mit den entsprechenden Achievements ein Los für ein Gewinnspiel freispielen. Das war interessant und machte mir wirklich Spaß.
Die Sondersales alle 8h waren noch interessant, aber schon bei weitem nicht mehr so spannend. Das Flash-spiel (ich glaube letzter Summer Sale 2015) war ziemlicher schrott und hat eh fast immer gelaggt.

Mich persönlich lädt das aktuelle Sale-Modell nicht mehr zum durchstöbern ein. Ich nutze den Sale jetzt eher um mir Spiele zu holen die mir Vollpreis zu teuer waren aber ich mir bei niedrigeren Preisen durchaus anschaue. Dagegen spielt es für mich bei Spielen die ich sowieso haben möchte keine große Rolle.

Diesen Sale geholt habe ich mir:
Big Pharma
Into the Stars
Plaque Inc Evolved
Punch Club
Star Wars Rogue Squadron 3D
The Walking Dead Michonne

Bei Rocket League überlege ich noch.


----------



## LOX-TT (2. Juli 2016)

Rogue Squadron wäre  sogar nochmal eine Überlegung wert oder Turok, naja mal kucken (auch wenn ich beide schon 2x hab (Retail PC und N64-Fassung)


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Juli 2016)

So, nu hab ich mir doch noch das Horizon-Paket für Elite Dangerous gekauft. Schlimm ist das mit diesen Sales!


----------



## Amosh (2. Juli 2016)

Ich werde diesen Sale keinen einzigen Cent bei Valve lassen... Einfacher Grund, ich hab mehr als genug Spiele, die ich erstmal spielen muss. Ich muss meinen Pile of Shame nicht noch weiter vergrößern. ^^



Enisra schrieb:


> und nja, nachdem die Flashsales weg sind und es unterm Jahr die Deals gibt, ist der Summersale auch eher witzlos geworden


Ganz ehrlich, ich weine denen keine Träne nach.


----------



## Orzhov (2. Juli 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Der Entwickler hat schon die nächste Idee in Planung.
> 
> Go! Go! Democratic People's Republic of Korea



Gute Idee.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juli 2016)

na ja, was heißt zufrieden?
valve kann ja nun nix dafür, dass ich wie offenbar die meisten hier schon einen riesigen pile of shame mit mir rumschleppe und deshalb nicht die notwendigkeit sehe, irgendwas zu kaufen. 
dennoch gehe ich davon aus, dass ich mir noch 2,3 sachen hole. 1979 bspw. mal schauen. vielleicht vergess ichs bis dahin auch wieder. wäre vermutlich das beste.


----------



## Scholdarr (2. Juli 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> hab mir auch noch nix gekauft, hab den Sale nach den  ersten Tagen  sogar gänzlich vergessen fällt mir grad auf


Same here.

Wenn man mal einen Backlog von mehreren hundert Spielen hat, ist ein Steamsale eh nicht mehr wirklich interessant. Ich habe zwar noch ein paar Spiele auf der Wunschliste, aber dafür waren mir dann die Rabatte zu gering. Neue Spiele, die mich wirklich interessieren, kaufe ich eh normalerweise kurz nach Release.

Ich bin wohl gesättigt.


----------



## MrFob (2. Juli 2016)

Jo, hab auch genug Spiele im Moment. Ausserdem kommt mit Deus Ex im August ein Release-Kauf auf mich zu.
Allerdings ist das auch ganz gut so, denn die Spiele, die mich z Zt. als Sale kauf interessieren sind bisher immer noch kaum heruntergesetzt. Aber das ist schon ok, muss ja nicht in jedem Sale immer was fuer mich dabei sein.

Was ich aber etwas bloed finde ist, dass es keine Tagesangebote mehr gibt. Das fand ich frueher schon immer ganz witzig, wenn man jeden Tag wieder aufs neue gespannt sein duerfte, was fuer coole Angebote es gibt. Jetzt hat man halt einfach mal am ersten Tag alles interessante durchgeschaut, nichts entdeckt und damit war der Sale eigentlich schon nach ein paar Minuten vorbei.

Ich klicke mich zur Zeit nur noch einmal am Tag durch die komische queue (ohne mir wirklich anzuschauen was da kommt), halt fuer die Sammelkarten, die ich dann auf den Marktplatz schmeisse.


----------



## Scholdarr (2. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ach ja: Bisher gekauft: einen weiteren Assassins Creed Teil (IV) *ein Piratenspiel* und das Spiel aus der Hölle: _Pony Island_


Habe das mal eben für dich korrigiert...


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2016)

Ich finde es vor allem schade, dass es keine Tages- und Blitzangebote mehr gibt. Diese Spannung, wenn man dann immer extra zu bestimmten Zeiten reingeschaut hat, ob etwas extra reduziert ist, die fehlt jetzt gänzlich. Es ist einfach knapp 2 Wochen das Gleiche, was irgendwie öde ist.


----------



## Shalica (2. Juli 2016)

AAA Titel die schon ne ganze Weile zu haben sind (Tomb Raider, Doom etc) dennoch für 30-40 € als "Nachlass" anzubieten... Ansich schon Games für einen digitalen Download satte 59,99 € zu verkaufen ist eh schon mehr als fragwürdig aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. Juli 2016)

*edit*

Jetzt hab ich mir auch noch Euclidean gekauft (kleines Indie-Horrorspiel, die Entwickler nennen es "geometric horror". Scheint sehr lovecrafty zu sein, was mir gut gefällt). Ich sollte aufhören, das Maul aufzureißen, bevor ich behaupte, ich würde nichts kaufen 



Shalica schrieb:


> AAA Titel die schon ne ganze Weile zu haben sind (Tomb Raider, Doom etc) dennoch für 30-40 € als "Nachlass" anzubieten... Ansich schon Games für einen digitalen Download satte 59,99 € zu verkaufen ist eh schon mehr als fragwürdig aber das ist einb anderes Thema.



Doom ist doch gerade erst draußen und Tomb Raider wird bei mir für 4,99 EUR angezeigt. Ich finde, die Preise sind völlig ok. Bin auch kein Fan von zu großen Nachlässen, gerade bei Indie-Games, die erst seit kurzem auf dem Markt sind. Kleine Entwickler verdienen es auch mal, dass man ihre Spiele zum (annähernd) normalen Preis kauft.


----------



## Shalica (2. Juli 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *edit*
> 
> Jetzt hab ich mir auch noch Euclidean gekauft (kleines Indie-Horrorspiel, die Entwickler nennen es "geometric horror". Scheint sehr lovecrafty zu sein, was mir gut gefällt). Ich sollte aufhören, das Maul aufzureißen, bevor ich behaupte, ich würde nichts kaufen
> 
> ...



Sorry meinte natürlich Rise of the Tomb Raider ( Release 28.01.16) für aktuell 32,49 € und Doom ok knapp zwei Monate draussen aber dafür, das ein riesen Hype gemacht wurde und am Ende von der Bildfläche verschwunden ist, gebe ich keine 35,99 € aus aber ok muss jeder selber entscheiden


----------



## stawacz (2. Juli 2016)

bin heut doch noch mal schwach geworden..hab mir black flag,life is strange,terraria und prison architect gegönnt^^


----------



## Orzhov (2. Juli 2016)

Drei Spiele gekauft, eins zurückwandern lassen. Seitdem zufrieden.

Ich denke mit Rebel Galaxy und Transformers Devastation habe ich gut gewählt.


----------



## Aenimus (2. Juli 2016)

Skyrim ist im Sale aber die DLC´s nicht? Not nice. Ansonsten Rebel Galaxy und Racedriver Grid gekauft.


----------



## Batze (2. Juli 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Bin auch kein Fan von zu großen Nachlässen, gerade bei Indie-Games, die erst seit kurzem auf dem Markt sind. Kleine Entwickler verdienen es auch mal, dass man ihre Spiele zum (annähernd) normalen Preis kauft.


Jeder Entwickler ist doch selbst dafür verantwortlich zu welchem Preis er seine Sachen anbietet. Und wenn gerade bei Indie spielen es keiner haben will, dann liegt es bestimmt nicht immer am Preis sondern eher an der Qualität.


----------



## Wynn (2. Juli 2016)

Rise of the Tomb Raider - Standard Edition
Outcast 1.1
Party Hard
Dex
Republique
Panzermadels: Tank Dating Simulator


----------



## Batze (2. Juli 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Rise of the Tomb Raider - Standard Edition
> Outcast 1.1
> Party Hard
> Dex
> ...



Sowas kaufst du.


----------



## Jan8419 (2. Juli 2016)

Summer Sale hin oder her.  99% der Spiele die mich interessieren bekomme ich überall günstiger im Internet trotz dem Summer Sale.    Wer halt dann noch bei Steam kauft hat selber schuld.     Das ist nur meine persönliche Feststellung der letzten Jahre.    Ich gucke immer mal wieder durch was welches Spiel kostet (auch welche ich schon besitze) und viele sind erstaunlicherweise immer noch  teurer im Sale als die Version, welche ich mir woanders gekauft habe.


----------



## Enisra (2. Juli 2016)

Jan8419 schrieb:


> Summer Sale hin oder her.  99% der Spiele die mich interessieren bekomme ich überall günstiger im Internet trotz dem Summer Sale.    Wer halt dann noch bei Steam kauft hat selber schuld.     Das ist nur meine persönliche Feststellung der letzten Jahre.    Ich gucke immer mal wieder durch was welches Spiel kostet (auch welche ich schon besitze) und viele sind erstaunlicherweise immer noch  teurer im Sale als die Version, welche ich mir woanders gekauft habe.



Jaaa, die mit Gestohlenen Kreditkarten bezahlt werden und dann die Devs so mal garnichts davon haben *slowclap*


----------



## Batze (2. Juli 2016)

Du sagst es. Aber Steam hat sich diesen Hype nun mal aufgebaut.
Und schau dir mal gewisse Gamer Sites an, auch hier, immer wieder gibt es überall einen Sale, aber so wie Steam wird nix gepusht. Da kommen auch gewisse Fragen auf.
Traurig ist, jeder weiß das Steam teuer ist, aber die Fanboys kaufen trotzdem.


----------



## Wynn (2. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Sowas kaufst du.



Von PC Games wurde es empholen !


----------



## Enisra (2. Juli 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Von PC Games wurde es empholen !



ich hab das Spiel gesehen, das halt so ne Parodie wie Hatoful Boyfriend, nur in Bizarrlustig


----------



## Batze (3. Juli 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Von PC Games wurde es empholen !


Lol, meinst du das jetzt ernst.


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Lol, meinst du das jetzt ernst.



Panzermadels: Skurrile Panzer-Dating-Sim bei Steam


----------



## stevem (3. Juli 2016)

Coole Umfrage ;D


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Du sagst es. Aber Steam hat sich diesen Hype nun mal aufgebaut.


Weil Steam also Sales anbietet, sind in deinen Augen Keys aus fragwürdigen Quellen akzeptabel? jo, macht Sinn. Nicht.



> Traurig ist, jeder weiß das Steam teuer ist, aber die Fanboys kaufen trotzdem.


Jeder weiß, daß die non-Sale Preise zu teuer sind - deswegen kauft man ja da auch nur Spiele, die im Angebot sind.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Juli 2016)

Hm, ich weiß nicht, warum Eni jetzt das Fass mit dubiosen Keysellern aufgemacht hat, aber es gibt eine Menge seriöser, hochoffizieller Shops, die meistens günstiger als Steam sind. K
lar unterbieten die Steam dann nicht um 50%, oder gar mehr, wie das bei den eher obskureren Anbietern der Fall ist, aber häufig 10-30% niedrigere Preise als bei Steam, Sales inklusive, sind da eher die Regel, als die Ausnahme.


----------



## Tori1 (3. Juli 2016)

Mir ist egal wo die Spiele am billigsten sind ich nutze nur Steam weil ich Spiele oft nach paar jahren nochmal zocken will und da hab ich einfach keine lust 100 Plattformen abzusuchen. 

Andere Plattformen wie zb Orgin ect. nutze ich nur wenn es Spielvoraussetzung ist und wenn ih das Spiel durch habe Fliegt die Plattform gleich mit runter...


----------



## Batze (3. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Weil Steam also Sales anbietet, sind in deinen Augen Keys aus fragwürdigen Quellen akzeptabel? jo, macht Sinn. Nicht.


Hab ich sowas gesagt, nein. Willste mir mal wieder was unterjubeln.


----------



## stawacz (3. Juli 2016)

Tori1 schrieb:


> Mir ist egal wo die Spiele am billigsten sind ich nutze nur Steam weil ich Spiele oft nach paar jahren nochmal zocken will und da hab ich einfach keine lust 100 Plattformen abzusuchen.
> 
> Andere Plattformen wie zb Orgin ect. nutze ich nur wenn es Spielvoraussetzung ist und wenn ih das Spiel durch habe Fliegt die Plattform gleich mit runter...


keyseller bieten natürliich auch steamkeys an.hunderte male gemacht,nie probleme gehabt


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juli 2016)

Wer sowas wie https://isthereanydeal.com/ nutzt (gibts auch als Steam Extension für den Browser), der braucht keinen Steam-Sale mehr.


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wer sowas wie https://isthereanydeal.com/ nutzt (gibts auch als Steam Extension für den Browser), der braucht keinen Steam-Sale mehr.


Dafür, daß das Steam Sales überflüssig machen soll, steht aber recht oft "Steam" als günstigster Preis ...


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dafür, daß das Steam Sales überflüssig machen soll, steht aber recht oft "Steam" als günstigster Preis ...


Na klar, weil da ja gerade auch Sale ist. 

Wenn du auf die Historie klickst, dann gibt es aber sehr häufig niedrigere Preise außerhalb von Steam. 

Aber "überflüssig" war vielleicht etwas zu eng formuliert. Es nimmt den Steamsales schlicht die "Kraft".


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Na klar, weil da ja gerade auch Sale ist.
> 
> Wenn du auf die Historie klickst, dann gibt es aber sehr häufig niedrigere Preise außerhalb von Steam.


Wie ich schon schrob: _"Jeder weiß, daß die non-Sale Preise zu teuer sind - deswegen kauft man ja da auch nur Spiele, die im Angebot sind."_


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrob: _"Jeder weiß, daß die non-Sale Preise zu teuer sind - deswegen kauft man ja da auch nur Spiele, die im Angebot sind."_



Wir drehen uns im Kreis, habe ich das Gefühl. 

Mittlerweile ist es so, dass selbst bei Sales Steam oft höhere Preise aufruft, als das bei Sales von anderen Anbietern (ebenfalls Steam-Keys) der Fall ist.


----------



## Wamboland (3. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Früher™ waren Steam Sales mal ein Happening, ein Ereignis, bei dem man dabei gewesen sein mußte.
> Da gab's in diversen Spielen Achievements, die man erledigt haben oder während des Sales erledigen mußte, um Items zu bekommen, mit denen man sich dann an der Gewinn Wand was aussuchen konnte, zB exklusive DLC Items oder Maps oder iirc sogar ein komplettes Spiel. Das war super motivierend und ich  hab sogar ein.zwei Billig Spiele fast ausschliesslich wegen dem Sale Achievement gekauft.
> 
> Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso das gerade für die F2P Sparte nicht mehr genutzt wird: zu den Sales habe ich am meisten in F2P Spiele reingeschaut (eben _wegen _den Achievements).
> ...



Genau meine Meinung - es ist nix besonderes mehr. Früher ging da richtig was ab und man konnte x Sachen freischalten usw. Heute ist es einfach nur so das mehr Titel einen Rabatt haben als am Mittwoch oder Wochenende. Steam sollte das Konzept schnell überarbeiten, denn es gibt ja einen Grund warum bisher alle so gehyped waren wann endlich der nächste Sale kommt - das wird denke ich nun stark abnehmen. 

Für mich gab es nix zu kaufen und das man für die Karten die App braucht nervt auch tierisch - selbst mit Freunden kann ich nicht direkt tauschen, wie lächerlich ist denn das bitte?


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juli 2016)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Für mich gab es nix zu kaufen und das man für die Karten die App braucht nervt auch tierisch - selbst mit Freunden kann ich nicht direkt tauschen, wie lächerlich ist denn das bitte?



Ja, das neue Sicherheitssystem geht da einem nur auf den Keks. Das schießt weit über das Ziel hinaus.
Selbst wenn Leute mir hier aus der Community / aus der Steam-Freundesliste ein Handelsangebot schicken, muss ich 1 Tag warten, bis ich darauf reagieren kann. Das ist so ein Witz.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juli 2016)

Was habt ihr nur alle mit den Karten? Das ist doch sowas von pille palle...


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was habt ihr nur alle mit den Karten? Das ist doch sowas von pille palle...



_Dir_ vielleicht, aber andere Leute sammeln eben gerne...selbst wenn's *nur* digital ist.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> _Dir_ vielleicht, aber andere Leute sammeln eben gerne...selbst wenn's *nur* digital ist.


Naja, es geht hier aber um den VERKAUF von Karten. Von wegen also Sammeln... 

Und es will doch wohl niemand bestreiten, dass diese Sammelkarten eine absolute Nebensächlichkeit sind und mit dem eigentlichen Steamsale bzw. Steam ingesamt so gut wie nichts zu tun haben, abgesehen von dem Geld, was Valve damit verdient natürlich. 

Edit: Ich bin übrigens bei Level 51 auf Steam...


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juli 2016)

Natürlich geht es ums Sammeln. Ich hab die Karten, die ich doppelt, dreifach usw. hab, die hab ich dann auf dem Markt verkauft und von dem Geld dann die fehlenden geholt um das Abzeichen abzuschließen.
Und selbst so mit Freunden zu handeln wird erschwert. Ich hab z.B. heute ein Handelsangebot bekommen (Kartentausch), kann aber nicht gleich darauf reagieren. Das ist schlichtweg albern.


----------



## Austrogamer (3. Juli 2016)

Es scheint den meisten hier sehr ähnlich zu gehen. Viele der älteren Games die mich interessiert haben, konnte ich schon früher bei irgendeinem Sale ergattern, oder auch im herkömmlichen Laden aus einer Wühlkiste fischen... Und meine paar Wunschlistengames waren mir noch zu teuer, um sie mir trotz meiner akuten Überflutung auch noch zuzulegen.

Allerdings habe ich meine Sammlung dennoch mit ein paar Titeln abgerundet  und es werden sicherlich nicht die letzten gewesen sein.

*BF: Bad Company 2 *(was mich aus verschiedenen Gründen weniger begeistert)
*Rainbox Six 3 Gold* (relativ anspruchsvoll kommt mir vor, aber dürfte "relativ gut gealtert" sein).
*XCOM Enemy Unknown* (mal sehen...)
*Toy Soldiers* (das alte! - sehr entzückendes WW1-Tower Defense Game)

Trotz der Rückgabemöglichkeit bin ich übrigens zunehmend skeptischer geworden, sogar unabhängig vom jeweiligen Rabatt, denn die Zeit ich durch einen unbedachten Kauf verplempern könnte wird mir immer wertvoller.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Natürlich geht es ums Sammeln. Ich hab die Karten, die ich doppelt, dreifach usw. hab, die hab ich dann auf dem Markt verkauft und von dem Geld dann die fehlenden geholt um das Abzeichen abzuschließen.
> Und selbst so mit Freunden zu handeln wird erschwert. Ich hab z.B. heute ein Handelsangebot bekommen (Kartentausch), kann aber nicht gleich darauf reagieren. Das ist schlichtweg albern.


Steam dreht sich aber nicht primär und nicht mal sekundär um die Sammelkarten. Wenn dir das neue System mit den Sammelkarten nicht gefällt, dann such dir doch einfach was anderes. Es gib zig Millionen von Dingen, die man unsinnigerweise sammeln kann...


----------



## Enisra (3. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Steam dreht sich aber nicht primär und nicht mal sekundär um die Sammelkarten. Wenn dir das neue System mit den Sammelkarten nicht gefällt, dann such dir doch einfach was anderes. Es gib zig Millionen von Dingen, die man unsinnigerweise sammeln kann...



Steam dreht sich aber auch nicht Primär um die CS Kiddys die Idiotisch Viel Geld für Waffenskins ausgeben weswegen dann Alle darunter leiden müssen


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und selbst so mit Freunden zu handeln wird erschwert. Ich hab z.B. heute ein Handelsangebot bekommen (Kartentausch), kann aber nicht gleich darauf reagieren. Das ist schlichtweg albern.



huii, 1 tag wartezeit (oder so) - wie furchtbar.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Steam dreht sich aber nicht primär und nicht mal sekundär um die Sammelkarten. Wenn dir das neue System mit den Sammelkarten nicht gefällt, dann such dir doch einfach was anderes. Es gib zig Millionen von Dingen, die man unsinnigerweise sammeln kann...



Deine Argumentation ist "komisch". Es betrifft doch das ganze Handelssystem. Wenn dadurch einige Spieler es nur noch ganz schlecht, mit großen Nachteilen nutzen können. Da kann man den ganzen Marktplatz auch gleich ganz streichen.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Deine Argumentation ist "komisch". Es betrifft doch das ganze Handelssystem. Wenn dadurch einige Spieler es nur noch ganz schlecht, mit großen Nachteilen nutzen können. Da kann man den ganzen Marktplatz auch gleich ganz streichen.



Frage: Warum nutzt Du denn dann eigentlich nicht die Steam-App auf dem Smartphone?


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juli 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Steam dreht sich aber auch nicht Primär um die CS Kiddys die Idiotisch Viel Geld für Waffenskins ausgeben weswegen dann Alle darunter leiden müssen


Sagt auch keiner. Aber wenn es Leute gibt, die das herrschende System ausnutzen bzw. missbrauchen, dann müssen die Schlupflöcher eben geschlossen werden. Für alle anderen gilt dann: Pech gehabt.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Deine Argumentation ist "komisch". Es betrifft doch das ganze Handelssystem. Wenn dadurch einige Spieler es nur noch ganz schlecht, mit großen Nachteilen nutzen können. Da kann man den ganzen Marktplatz auch gleich ganz streichen.


Das könnte man in der Tat tun. Muss man aber nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Frage: Warum nutzt Du denn dann eigentlich nicht die Steam-App auf dem Smartphone?



Ich hab aktuell gar kein Smartphone


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hab aktuell gar kein Smartphone



tja, dann bist du wohl einfach nicht mehr zielgruppe.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hab aktuell gar kein Smartphone



Es gibt Emulatoren für PC/Windows, mit denen sich ein Smartphone, z. B. mit Android, simulieren lässt; theoretisch könnte das also auch mit der SteamApp funktionieren.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hab aktuell gar kein Smartphone


Na, dann komme doch erst mal richtig im 21. Jahrhundert an, bevor du dich über digitale Sammelkarten beschwerst...


----------



## Enisra (3. Juli 2016)

nicht Klugscheißen
Aber Warum braucht man Bitte schön ein Smartphone am Rechner wenn man die meiste Zeit an diesem verbringt?


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2016)

Zu dem Zweck, zu dem es bei Steam eingesetzt wird: Zur Sicherheit.


----------



## Austrogamer (4. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hab aktuell gar kein Smartphone


Es läuft auch via Email, allerdings werden Angebote dann 15 Tage "zurückgehalten".

Das mit den drei Sammelkarten für's Durchsehen einer Entdeckungsliste funktioniert bei mir bisher nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juli 2016)

Geht erst ab 19.01 Uhr jeden Tag.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Juli 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> nicht Klugscheißen
> Aber Warum braucht man Bitte schön ein Smartphone am Rechner wenn man die meiste Zeit an diesem verbringt?



Na, wenn man kein Smartphone hat bzw. keines will, aber trotzdem ein paar der Apps nutzen möchte.


----------



## stawacz (4. Juli 2016)

gerade noch mal bei trine 1&2 und banner saga zugeschlagen  life is strange(gestern geholt) hab ich sogar schon angezockt.gefällt mir gut bisher


----------



## knarfe1000 (4. Juli 2016)

Seit die Flashsales fehlen, machen die Sales einfach keinen Spaß mehr. Das war das Salz in der Suppe.

Gekauft habe ich übrigens nur Black Mesa, also so wenig wie nie zuvor.


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. Juli 2016)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das passiert. Aber dieses Jahr hab ich mir tatsächlich keine einziges Spiel geholt.
Dark Souls II wollte ich mir unbedingt holen, das war allerdings schon eine Woche vor dem Sale um 66% reduziert. Billiger wurde es auch im Sale nicht, deswegen hab ich es vorher schon gekauft. 
Fairerweise muss ich dazu sagen, dass viele Spiele für mich noch gar nicht in Frage kommen, weil mein PC erst Ende des Sommers komplett aufgemöbelt wird. Aber trotzdem hat mich kein Angebot während des Sales vom Hocker gerissen. Ein paar interessante waren dabei, aber nichts wo ich nicht noch warten könnte.
Die Flashsales haben mir auch gefehlt. Durch das Wegfallen bestand kein wirklicher Reiz mehr sich jeden Tag einzuloggen. Man kannte alle Angebote am ersten Tag, was neues hab ich danach dann nicht mehr entdeckt. Hoffe sie werden wieder eingeführt, sonst sind die zukünftigen Sales bedeutend langweiliger.


----------



## azraelb (4. Juli 2016)

Das Problem ist eher, dass der sale oftmals gar keine wirkliche rabattaktion mehr ist, sondern nur augenwischerei. Es lohnt sich eigentlich nur entweder bei ganz neuen Spielen, ganz alten oder bei DLCs.

z.B. GTA 5 wird mit 40% Rabatt beworben, die 40$ beziehen sich aber auf den Vollpreis zu Release. Das Spiel kostet im Einzelhandel jedoch eh nur 40€. 
Im sale spart man also quasi fast gar nichts. 
Spieler, die sich auf den SummerSale wegen z.B. GTA 5 gefreut haben, sind natürlich enttäuscht, da sie sich das game auch jederzeit im Einzelhandel für fast den gleichen Preis hätten kaufen können.


----------



## golani79 (4. Juli 2016)

Hab mir auch nix geholt.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juli 2016)

Das "Problem" ist eher, dass Steam das Sale-Monopol verloren hat und viele PCler (vor allem die internetaffinen Hardcorenutzer) je Menge verschiedener Shops nutzen, um günstige Spiele zu ergattern. Man muss heute kein halbes Jahr mehr auf den Steamsale warten. Jede Woche gibt es diverse Sales und Deals bei diversen Shops. In so einem Umfeld ist es klar, dass der Steam-Sale seine Faszination verliert. Da kann Valve auch wenig dran ändern, zumindest nicht, solange sie ihren offenen Ansatz weiter verfolgen (was wir bestimmt alle hoffen). Also eigentlich ist das imo eine gute Sache. Die geringere Attraktivität von Steam-Sales bedeutet letztlich vor allem, dass der Markt gewachsen und auch gereift ist und dass Spieler heute mehr denn je günstige Spiele kaufen können. Für den Verbraucher ist das eine feine Sache.


----------



## golani79 (4. Juli 2016)

Ok .. doch noch schwach geworden 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7vLzSh1UKgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## stawacz (4. Juli 2016)

falls ihr auf jump n runs steht,schaut euch mal die trine-serie an.wunderschöne optik(so ähnlich wie ori&the blind forest) mit rätseleinlagen.hab für die ersten beiden teile glaub ich 2-3 euro pro teil bezahlt.bei dem preis kann man nix falsch machen


----------



## Worrel (4. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das "Problem" ist eher, dass Steam das Sale-Monopol verloren hat und viele PCler (vor allem die internetaffinen Hardcorenutzer) je Menge verschiedener Shops nutzen, um günstige Spiele zu ergattern.


Ja, aber* gerade deswegen* wäre es doch höchst sinnvoll, dem Steamsale durch eigenständige Aktionen wieder zu etwas Besonderem zu machen - zu einer Erfahrung, die man eben bei der Konkurrenz nicht bekommt.

Supersimples Beispiel:
Zu Ostern in diversen Spielen 100 Ostereier verstecken, die man aber nur während des Sales finden kann und die auch nur während des Sales Achievements auslösen können und den Kunden bei 100/100 mit 10% zusätzlichem Rabatt auf ein Spiel von Publisher X belohnen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (4. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ja, aber* gerade deswegen* wäre es doch höchst sinnvoll, dem Steamsale durch eigenständige Aktionen wieder zu etwas Besonderem zu machen - zu einer Erfahrung, die man eben bei der Konkurrenz nicht bekommt.



Dies!

So aber entlockten mir die letzten SteamSales nur noch ein gedehntes Gähnen.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Juli 2016)

so hab mir jetzt doch noch das Turok Remaster und nochmal Rogue Squadron gegönnt, dabei bleibts aber auch


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juli 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ja, aber* gerade deswegen* wäre es doch höchst sinnvoll, dem Steamsale durch eigenständige Aktionen wieder zu etwas Besonderem zu machen - zu einer Erfahrung, die man eben bei der Konkurrenz nicht bekommt.
> 
> Supersimples Beispiel:
> Zu Ostern in diversen Spielen 100 Ostereier verstecken, die man aber nur während des Sales finden kann und die auch nur während des Sales Achievements auslösen können und den Kunden bei 100/100 mit 10% zusätzlichem Rabatt auf ein Spiel von Publisher X belohnen.


Ich bezweifle ernsthaft, dass das zu deutlich höheren Einnahmen für Valve führen würde. Zum einen löst das nicht das Problem, dass die Preise für Spiele einfach nicht mehr so verlockend sind und zum anderen hält das die Leute auch nur dann bei Stange, wenn sie einen Grund haben, sich länger mit dem Sale zu beschäftigen. Und das ist eben nur dann der Fall, wenn es verlockende Spiele zu günstigen Preisen gibt. Ein Teufelskreis.

Vielleicht ist das ja auch nur meine Meinung, aber ich halte das Argument von der "einmaligen Erfahrung" für nicht sonderlich stark. Man muss imo schon sehr gelangweilt sein vom Leben, wenn man mehr als ein paar Sekunden für dümmliche Klickspiele auf Steam verbringt, die einem im Endeffekt maximal eine marginale Ersparnis von ein paar Cent oder Euro einbringen. Ich habe noch 300 Spiele auf Steam, die ich noch nicht gespielt habe, und jedes davon wäre wahrscheinlich eine deutlich spannendere und eine lohnenswertere Zeitinvestition als die Beschäftigung mit irgendwelchen Browserspielen während des Steamsales. 

Für mich hat der Steamsale einfach ausgedient in seiner alten Form. Er ist nur ein Sale unter vielen und das ist imo auch völlig ok so. Schließlich sollte es für den Verbraucher vor allem darum gehen, günstige Preise zu bekommen. Wenn man dafür nicht mehr einzig und alleine auf Steam angewiesen ist, dann ist das doch eine prima Sache. 

Davon unabhängig sind einfach viele User inzwischen "gesättigt", sprich sie schauen maximal nach ein paar wenigen Spielen auf der Wunschlist, ob sich da was Wesentliches am Preis geändert hat. Aber die große Masse an Spielen, die man früher mal so mitgenommen hatwährend des Sales, ist gar nicht mehr da, weil viele User bereits eine umfangreiche Auswahl von guten alten Spielen im Account haben. Und mit jedem weiteren (ungespielten) Spiel im Account sinkt in der Regel die Bereitschaft, sich noch mehr Spiele zu kaufen. Das ist Valve auch einfach das Opfer des eigenen Erfolgs in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Worrel (4. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle ernsthaft, dass das zu deutlich höheren Einnahmen für Valve führen würde. Zum einen löst das nicht das Problem, dass die Preise für Spiele einfach nicht mehr so verlockend sind und zum anderen hält das die Leute auch nur dann bei Stange, wenn sie einen Grund haben, sich länger mit dem Sale zu beschäftigen. Und das ist eben nur dann der Fall, wenn es verlockende Spiele zu günstigen Preisen gibt. Ein Teufelskreis.


Nun, solange es Leute gibt, die sich das aktuelle Steam Abzeichen auf 1000e von Leveln hochkaufen ... 



> Vielleicht ist das ja auch nur meine Meinung, aber ich halte das Argument von der "einmaligen Erfahrung" für nicht sonderlich stark.


Nicht? Ich finde, das ist ein sehr starkes Argument. Ich kann mich beispielsweise noch gut an den legendären Summer Sale erinnern, in dem man diverse Achievements in etlichen Spielen machen konnte und dann für die Lose Gewinne aussuchen konnte.
Das lächerliche Monster Dauerklicken Mini"spiel" von letztem(_?_) Jahr hingegen hatte ich schon wieder komplett verdrängt.

Ist halt wie Kirmes, Kneipe, Bistro, ...: Letzten Endes könntest du genauso gut (und oft auch billiger) woanders Saufen und Fressen, aber in der jeweiligen Atmosphäre macht's eben mehr Spaß. 



> Ich habe noch 300 Spiele auf Steam, die ich noch nicht gespielt habe, und jedes davon wäre wahrscheinlich eine deutlich spannendere und eine lohnenswertere Zeitinvestition als die Beschäftigung mit irgendwelchen Browserspielen während des Steamsales.


Wer sagt denn was von Browserspielen? oO



> Schließlich sollte es für den Verbraucher vor allem darum gehen, günstige Preise zu bekommen.


Nicht zwangsläufig. Jedenfalls war das nicht das, was mich an besagtem Summer Sale fasziniert hatte. 



> Da ist Valve auch einfach das Opfer des eigenen Erfolgs in der Vergangenheit.


Da ist natürlich was Wahres dran.


----------

